# Tis me, Baywee!



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Well little baby B isn't a baby anymore. Baylee will be 6 months old in exactly 2 weeks and her coat has been coming in. For a while it was so thin, I had nothing to run my fingers through and now....she's got lots of it! Can't wait to see her official adult coat :daisy:


Looking guilty









Hanging out with Britney; Baylee loves being around her









Chewing on my fingers









Baylee Bleu...looking like her mom (whose call name is Bleu, that's why I named her Baylee Bleu )


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a lovely shiny coat she has,adorable


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww crystal shes looking great such a pretty girl xxx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

love that llast one crystal


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

She is gorgeous!!!:love1:


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

she has such a shinny rich color, and her eyes are pretty.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She's pretty! Love the last pic too.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

She is looking so good Crystal!
Love the pics! xx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Crystal, she is looking great. Love that gorgeous coat of hers. Can't wait to see it when she turns a year.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, she's just such a pretty girl. Something about her face...she just has a "pretty" expression.  Her coat is definitely looking like it's coming in nicely now! That is adorable that she loves Britany so--isn't it funny how they find their favorites? LOL


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Baylee is so pretty! I love black LC chis... I can't wait to see her coat once she's fully grown!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi whow baby baylee turned out beautiful what a wonderful color so rich and conditioned coat shes a real star


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Baylee Bleu...looking like her mom (whose call name is Bleu, that's why I named her Baylee Bleu )


What an absolutely gorgeous girl! :love7:


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

She's lovely. I love her colour and coat. I love last pic too.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

oh my! Shes grown into such a beauty  Wow 6 months already?! Jeeez time flies!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

She is a beautiful dog and so cute!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

ahhh she's lovely,my bells getting her coat now too,she's 7months


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she is so sweet, Crystal! I love her.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Hi crystal pistol! how are you doing chica? Baylee is just a beauty! I love the third pic of her. xx


----------

